# Does it make any sense to take a 2 1/2 year old to Disney?



## Bib (Jan 15, 2010)

Heading to SVR in 2 weeks, and we were just wondering if it was worth it to make a trip to Disney with a 2 1/2 year old. Is there much to see/do with a child this age? Keep in mind, his parents have never been there either so....


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 15, 2010)

YES!  he will be wide-eyed as will his parents.

We took ours then but they were well-versed in the Disney songs, characters


----------



## capjak (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you kidding  2 1/2 is the perfect age.  she/he will love it and than probably fall asleep in a stroller.  I took my kids around that age and the pictures are priceless.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, my sister was hugged purple by her 2 1/2 yo on the Barnstormer Roller Coaster. And could hear him SCREAMING in fear when Mickey Mouse went to greet him at Mickey's House while she was looking for us nearby.

He loved it. The stroller is absolutely necessary.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jan 15, 2010)

He will absolutely love it. There's so much enchantment for that age group.

My daughter was three the first time we went, twenty five years ago, and she has wonderful memories, which have been enhanced from lots of photos and video taken during the trip, which we enjoy watching from time to time.

Make sure you capture the memories.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 15, 2010)

DEFINATELY!!!!

Our DD was almost 2 on her first trip and she has been a half a dozen times and she will be 4 in a couple of weeks.

The first trip was the best.  The look of awe is something I am going to remember forever.  There is nothing like watching your little one simply be happy.

From the fun - like the Barnstormer and the simple - like chasing sparkling lights in the walkways.

GO - bring a stroller so he/she can crash and take a nap and ENJOY!!!!


----------



## janej (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, especially in January.  We first took our boys to Disney for the first time when they were 3 year old and 6 month old.  We went during Thanksgiving break.  It was such a disaster that we did not return for 5 years.  Later, we found out Disney is much more enjoyable the week after Thanksgiving and late January.  Just take it easy.  It will be lots of fun.


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 15, 2010)

Our son was 16 mos old on his first trip.  You will be amazed at how many rides there are for a 2 1/2 year old to go on, at Magic Kingdom, at Epcot...I thought the same thing and made my dd wait till she was almost 7.  We lived in FL, and after hearing for the hundredth time I AM THE ONLY ONE IN MY CLASS WHO HAS NEVER BEEN TO DISNEY WORLD! we went with 16 mos old in tow.  And had a blast!  And yes, bring the stroller!


----------



## JPD (Jan 16, 2010)

Make sure you visit Toon Town in the Magic Kingdom. Go to Mickey's house and take pictures with Mickey and the rest of his gang.


----------



## abc31 (Jan 16, 2010)

It makes sense if you plan on returning when they are older too.  If it's going to be a once in a lifetime trip, then I would wait until they are older and will have a memory of it.  If you are going there to just  have a good time and have your child entertained, then it's a great idea. If you have any desire to go to the Universal parks, Islands of Adventure has Suess Land, which is perfect for that age too.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 16, 2010)

Allow me to play devil's advocate: The kid may have a great time and be thoroughly entertained, but what about you? Will you have great memories of WDW, or just weary from lugging your rug-rat around?

According to a CBS + USA Today poll... Many parents are weary and dissatisfied with their weekends, and alot that has to do with the amount of time parents spend bringing their children to and from activities such as sports, lessons, and hobbies. <hey, I'm just the messenger>


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 16, 2010)

To add, you can have a blast with a kid that age and never even go into a park.  Go to downtown disney, go to a character meal at a resort outside park gates like Contemporary, etc.  Go to Animal Kingdom Lodge to see the animals.  Ride the shuttle boats from DTD to Saratoga Springs and back.

I'd go to the parks too, but thought I'd throw out some free stuff.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 16, 2010)

We went with our daughter, SIL, and granddaughter twice, once when she was 19 months, and the other a year later, and she loved it both times and remembered her trip at 19 months.  She talks about it all the time.  I highly recommend Disney for that age.  There are lots of great rides and shows.  Don't skip Disney Playhouse, especially if your child watches Mickey Mouse Clubhouse and Little Einsteins on television.  Our granddaughter was mesmerized by that show, even at 19 months.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 16, 2010)

Go, have fun.  Just remember to do Disney at your child's pace, not yours.  I can't tell you the number of times I've seen crying, tired kids who obviously are *not* enjoying themselves.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jan 16, 2010)

Luanne said:


> Go, have fun.  Just remember to do Disney at your child's pace, not yours.  I can't tell you the number of times I've seen crying, tired kids who obviously are *not* enjoying themselves.



So true!  Stroller is a MUST - we used the umbrella fold up style when we took our 2 grandkids at early ages (2 & 4).  We had a BLAST!!  Daughter made 2 large pom-poms of bright colors that we tied to the strollers and made the strollers very easy to spot when we had to park them for going on rides/into exhibits.  Plus, strollers were very easy to tote back and forth in the car because they folded up so easily.  Also had a storage area underneath them for putting items like jackets, small blankets.  Strollers were very low in cost (think we purchased them at Walmart); much cheaper than renting the strollers at Disney.

Go, have a great time, you won't regret it.  Agree with poster above about traveling at your child's pace, not yours!


----------



## YeongWoo (Jan 16, 2010)

*My 2-1/2 year did better than my Dad!*



Luanne said:


> Go, have fun.  Just remember to do Disney at your child's pace, not yours.  I can't tell you the number of times I've seen crying, tired kids who obviously are *not* enjoying themselves.



Do plenty of character meals and spend time interacting with the cast member because that's what they'll probably remember the most.  I don't think the rides are a big deal at that point.  I would definitely bring/rent a stroller and I would leave the park everyday for a break.  Don't try to go past the regular nap times or you'll be sorry.  You just have to remember that you are trying to "enjoy" Disney not "see" all of Disney.  When I go I always get the passes for every day that I'm there.  I may only go for a few hours some days or not at all but if you look at the pricing the extra days don't cost that much more.  It keeps you from feeling like you have to cram everything into a couple of days.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 16, 2010)

JPD said:


> Make sure you visit Toon town in the Magic Kingdom. Go to Mickey's house and take pictures with Mickey and the rest of his gang.



Ditto and Ditto.  The whole family will enjoy the visit to Magic Kingdom and please take many, many pictures of all the Disney characters.

Finally, take two (2) family pictures in front of the Disney castle one in the day time and one at night.

Why!!! Because these family pictures will be the start of many memories that you will share with your child at Walt Disney Theme Parks.


----------



## brigechols (Jan 16, 2010)

Bib said:


> Heading to SVR in 2 weeks, and we were just wondering if it was worth it to make a trip to Disney with a 2 1/2 year old. Is there much to see/do with a child this age? Keep in mind, his parents have never been there either so....



The character breakfasts are great for a 2 1/2 year old.  My two year olds enjoyed the Lion King, Dumbo, and It's a Small World. We went to WDW in July and the heat wore them out.  In terms of rides, my kids had a blast at Universal Studios in Seuss Land. Shorter lines and IMO more ride options for younger children.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 16, 2010)

brigechols said:


> The character breakfasts are great for a 2 1/2 year old.  My two year olds enjoyed the Lion King, Dumbo, and It's a Small World. We went to WDW in July and the heat wore them out.  In terms of rides, my kids had a blast at Universal Studios in Seuss Land. Shorter lines and IMO more ride options for younger children.



No way are there more rides in Universal for little kids than Disneyworld.  There are only a few flume rides and three kiddie rides in Universal.  There is a fish ride like Dumbo, the Cat in the Hat ride has some wild spins, and the little train ride in Seussland has long lines on the slowest days.  That's because there is NOTHING to do for little kids, so the train  and the one fish, two fish (whatever it's called) are really the only rides that the little kids can ride.  

It's not a great place for small children at all.  I cannot stand flume rides, because they always have a huge hill that is very rollercoaster-like.  I only ride Spiderman, and kids cannot ride that one.  I skip every other ride on the Islands of Adventure side of Universal.


----------



## itradehilton (Jan 17, 2010)

We started taking our kids to Disneyland (west coasters) when they were one. We always stayed on their normal schedule including naps. We never felt like we had to be in a park all day and the kids grow up to love Disney and we adults loved vacations with our kids.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 17, 2010)

> The kid may have a great time and be thoroughly entertained, but what about you? Will you have great memories of WDW, or just weary from lugging your rug-rat around?


We started taking our kids to amusement/theme/water parks at about 20 months and 3 years, respectively.  As long as you remember to be *on their pace and schedule*, the toddler/preschool years can generate some of the fondest memories.

In other words, if you want to go and "ride all the big rides", then save it for some other time.  But, if you are willing to go and see the park on their terms, you'll have a blast.


----------

